# Bee thefts starting up already.



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Seen a Sheriffs report that 96 hives were stolen out of the Tulare area. Let the games begin.


----------



## JMann70806 (Oct 13, 2014)

This happens a lot?


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Yep, out in cali it sure does especially in the next couple of months


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Well here's hoping they get stuck in the mud next time they try it, and are still there when the owner shows up.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cattle rustlers used to be hung publicly...


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Bee rustlers wear concrete shoes and go for swims in the canals.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Got one, hope the D A goes after this one.

https://www.facebook.com/RankInvestigations


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

early spring in California.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Awesome Jim!!! But do to Prop 47 he is probably out increasing his hive count already!!


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

The mugshot of PEDRO VILLAFANA-MAGALLON following his arrest for bee hive theft and recovery of the stolen hives from a box van parked on Diablo Grande Parkway (near Patterson, west of I-5). .


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's an idea for micro-chip ID tags - nails that can be buried in wood and read with a hand-held scanner...
Nail Tag - Security Microchip RFID http://hyrfid.en.made-in-china.com/...-Tag-for-Forest-Management-Accept-Paypal.html[/URL]

Adam


----------

